# last three days of plowing pics



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

they moved my first post, but i finally got some pics up. took them from my iphone if they look alittle crappy.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

the 3rd one down it looks like your mold board is bent! is it?


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

looks like an old western, but i agree with f350. looks distorted at best to me too


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Might just be because of trying to take a picture out the windshield, it doesnt look that bad in any of the other pictures.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

sidthss;941762 said:


> Might just be because of trying to take a picture out the windshield, it doesnt look that bad in any of the other pictures.


I see it in the others also


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

actually the plow is in great shape minus some good paint on it. it is not bent at all. but in the pics it does look like it.


----------

